# Need help with fencing



## calmgentle (Jun 12, 2013)

I thought our fencing was pretty good until recently. After all, the only goat break outs in 17 or so years have been the result of trees squashing the fences after storms. But now our one year old (teenage?) Anatolian is digging out. For nearly two months after bringing him (at 8 mo), and the 4yo Pyr, home I walked the perimeter with each of them on a leash every day, which took a while since the area is about 8 acres in heavy brush and trees on somewhat rough terrain. So what is the best way to secure/fortify the bottom of the fence to deter digging? 
Karen Bailey
Calm & Gentle Dairy Goat Farm


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Run electric along the bottom of the fence and while your doing it run it along the top too.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Teenagers are tough. Our marshmallow Berner turned into a real terror and we didnt want to keep risking it (we live on a big road at the front of the property)-- filled in holes with bricks and mortar-- and got him neutered (at 17 months)-- no more outs.
For our giant schnauzer (a much more determined breed) I asked my dad and he said "waa--elll... in my day we tied a big old stick to the dog and then when they try to get out and they get stuck" LIGHTBULB... we ended up using a chain and a ole tire-- and put it on her whenever we caught her trying (as well as when she went for a chicken-- city dog never saw a hen in her life before last year).... and it worked! 
No more outs for her.
We have a 3month old pyr/anatolian cross pup, so will be crossing this road again in a few months....


----------



## calmgentle (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for the quick replies, later input will be appreciated too. 

My husband, realizing that he can't get the fence completely dog proof quickly enough by himself has contacted a neighbor to come with his SIL and help him later this week. With two more people helping we might get this job done a lot sooner. 

So far we have been walking the fenceline and blocking each place that looks like where the dog went out or even might get out, but that darn dog is smart and just finds another place when one is blocked! I'm beginning to think he's playing a game of wits with us. 

I will be keeping a list of suggestions made here for hubby to consider what would be the best in this particular situation, and who knows, we might just use all the ideas, layering fortifications until my silly oversized puppy gives up!

Karen Bailey
Calm & Gentle Dairy Goat Farm


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Another option is to get invisible fencing, run it along the existing fence, put the collars on the dogs and then follow the training advise. It's easy and pretty cheap to do.


----------



## Hapua1975 (Aug 29, 2013)

Invisible fencing is a great option. We had it when we lived in town. In kept my pitbull and Neapolitan mastiff in the yard without issue. Since we have moved to the country, we have purchased one if the wireless fences. It would not work in a pasture situation, but it works well to keep the dogs around the house. When we are out with them we simply take their collars off and they have full run of our 25 acres.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

A good hot wire as suggested would be my first choice for both effectiveness and cost.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

My shepherd/chow/lab mix would dig under until I took some old tree limbs/trunks, laid them flat on the ground up next to the part of the fencing that "could" be dug under. Then I tied the bottom of the fence in several places to those logs. (It takes a great deal of digging to get under a fence that will not "lift" up as the dog tries to get under it. This has worked for over 7 yrs now.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Putting a rat trap in the hole they been working, sticking a few leaves on it. Let me say it gives them a whole new out look on things


----------

